# Proxy und Outlook



## puetz (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen!

habe ein kleines Problem würde gerne wie gewohnt meine E-mails unter Outlook abrufen!

Dies klappte nämlich vor kurzem noch!

Da ich aber jetzt hinter einem Proxy stehe funktioniert es nicht mehr!

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie ich Outlook dafür einrichten muss damit es wieder funktioniert?!

Hoffe es kann mir dabei jemand weiterhelfen?

thx schon mal!


----------



## zirag (30. Januar 2005)

Funktioniert dein IE denn noch ? 
Outlook Express benutzt die gleichen Einstellungen wie der InternetExplorer

falls das bei Outlook nicht so ist , kann ich da nichts zu sagen, hab ich im Moment nicht installiert 

und schau mal bei den Proxy Einstellungen , wie der Port ist für den Mail-Empfang 

mfg ZiRaG


----------



## puetz (30. Januar 2005)

Also mein IE funktioniert einwandfrei!


----------



## ksk (31. Januar 2005)

So wie zirag schon sagte verwendet Outlook die selben Einstellungen wie IE.
Aber du kannst die Proxy-Einstellungen evtl. im Outlook/Extras/Optionen/Verbindung und bei den Internetverbindungseinstellungen auf Ändern klicken. Und da kannst es.


Du kannst von einem Konto die Verbindung auch ändern.
Im Outlook/Extras/Konten/E-mail und da wählst den Kontonamen aus und rechts auf Eigenschaften, oben auf Verbindungen und da kannst eine DFÜ bzw. LAN Verbindung neu Hinzufügen, wo du nacher die genauen Einstellungen erst vornehmen kannst, falls mein Gedächniss mich nicht  täuschen sollte.

ksk


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. Januar 2005)

Outlook duerfte ueber einen Proxy nicht laufen, da die wahrscheinlich einen HTTP-Proxy hast.
Da Outlook aber POP3 oder IMAP verwendet braeuchtest Du einen Proxy dafuer, und auch einen SMTP-Proxy um Mails zu verschicken. Du brauchst also eine "direkte" Verbindung zum Internet, was sich ueber Routing auf der Proxy-Maschine realisieren laesst.


----------

